# Is Chinese Bok Choy safe?



## Jackyyyy (Feb 19, 2015)

Is Chinese Bok Choy safe?


----------



## Tom (Feb 19, 2015)

Yes. It is fine as a part of a varied diet.


----------



## dmmj (Feb 19, 2015)

Of course it is safe. 
Oh you mean good right? I would include it as part of a varied offering.


----------



## Jackyyyy (Feb 19, 2015)

Tom said:


> Yes. It is fine as a part of a varied diet.


Thanks tom


----------



## Jackyyyy (Feb 19, 2015)

dmmj said:


> Of course it is safe.
> Oh you mean good right? I would include it as part of a varied offering.


that's what I am thinking, thank you


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 19, 2015)

Yes. We grow this in my yard. We serve ourselves and torts.


----------



## Jackyyyy (Feb 19, 2015)

bouaboua said:


> Yes. We grow this in my yard. We serve ourselves and torts.



Bok Choy is yummy!


----------



## Tortoisekatie (Feb 25, 2015)

My hermann loves this!


----------

